# Need help with ideas for music/fx for my haunt.



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I am having a small garage haunt/walk through and we are also accepting donations for the United way foundation. I want the haunt to be scary enough people will want to return the next year but at the same time i don't want to scare off the younger kids that will mostly be the ones walking around on Halloween night. 
I had some creepy music with screams and chainsaws but i am not sure if thats a good idea. If a 8 year old heard a chainsaw blaring off he might start to cry or something. What is the happy medium i'm looking for here? Can anyone point me out to some music that would work for me and my situation? The theme in my haunt is random being that we are on a budget and this is our first year. It's a walk through made with black sheeting. We have a scream killer hanging up in there. A few scary clowns, a cotton candy body bag sort of thing and then a few people will be dressed up scaring people. Nothing intensely bloody or gory. But scary still. I also thought of tending to the audience. If i have a group of 3 younger kids play track 2 (not so scary but still spooky) and then track 1 for the slightly older group that goes thru. Whatya think guys/gals?


----------



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

all i use in my haunt and people love it is midnight syndicate. its dark and intense but not cheesy or over the top


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Both Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana have carnival-themed CDs out that could work beautifully for your circus/clown theme. Both are suitably creepy without being over the top and will set the mood well.

Personally, I think chainsaws are overdone, but that may be just me Bear in mind that folks are often more scared of what they THINK will happen. Subtle scares are highly effective.

I'm entirely in the camp of "little kids should not be deliberately scared".


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Midnight Syndicate"s Carnival Arcane seems like it would be perfect for you.


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

I recently saw some Halloween kids songs CDs at Walgreens and party city. Make it scary but mellow it down with kids songs.


----------

